# Need Help to Write a Scene of Violence



## Murielle (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm writing a story about the French Revolution and there is one scene I'm having a bit of problems with.  One of my characters is getting arrested on trumped up charges.  He won't go down with out a fight as he sees this as totally unjust and shoots at the men who have come to arrest him, but misses.  So the National Guard (the men who have come to arrest him) start beating him up with the butts of their rifles, pistols, trunches, fists and whatever else is handy.  My problem  is this.  It has to be a very graphic and violent scene and it has to be from the view point of the character being arrested.  I want to describe what it might feel like to get hit with those kind of instruments.  All I know is that it would probably hurt a lot but I have no idea what it feels like to be punched or kicked.  What would it feel like to have a broken rib?  
If anyone could give me an example of such a scene or have an idea of what should be written I would be entirely grateful!

Thank you and Cheers

Murielle


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 10, 2012)

Someone recently commented on one of my stories. Two gangsters dispose of the body of a third by hanging it to bleed and reducing it to parts in a shower first. Their comment was to the effect that it was much more effective because it was matter of fact and confined itself to the bare bones (  ), leaving the reader to flesh things out in their imagination.


----------

